# putting fish down



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

im not sure if this is the correct forum but is there a humane way of killing fish ?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

alan said:


> im not sure if this is the correct forum but is there a humane way of killing fish ?
> [snapback]1125582[/snapback]​


Here's an article that might be of some help


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd hate to have to put one of my fish down


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

The last method is cracking its skull with a hammer, or cracking it on a blunt object like a corner of a table. I don't prefer this method because it is pretty harsh.

wtf...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

cheers


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I euthanized my Manueli, I put him in a small container, added just enough water to submerge him completely, and put him in the freezer - doesn't take longer than just a few minutes, and I heard it's comparable to putting an animal to sleep. I have to add he already was more dead than alive when I did it.

Using a blunt object also does the trick, but I'd never be able to do such a thing


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> When I euthanized my Manueli, I put him in a small container, added just enough water to submerge him completely, and put him in the freezer - doesn't take longer than just a few minutes, and I heard it's comparable to putting an animal to sleep. I have to add he already was more dead than alive when I did it.
> 
> Using a blunt object also does the trick, but I'd never be able to do such a thing
> 
> ...


I also prefer the freezer method


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

blender..

it wouldnt feel a thing..


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree with using a blunt object and cracking his skull. He wouldn't have to feel any pain at all.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

soo...why do youw ana kill the fish!?!?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

jiggy said:


> blender..
> 
> it wouldnt feel a thing..
> [snapback]1127339[/snapback]​


SUSHI lol i froze my rbp wen it was half way ate and he was alive


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

blender? thats fucked. plus i would never be able to use it for milkshakes again


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> soo...why do youw ana kill the fish!?!?
> [snapback]1127354[/snapback]​


nuffing...................


----------

